# Rocco Siffredi piange all'Isola dei famosi. Video.



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Rocco Siffredi, concorrente dell'isola dei famosi 2015, nel corso delle nomination (in diretta su Canale 5) è scoppiato a piangere dopo che la conduttrice gli ha rivolto la domanda:"Quanto ti manca la tua famiglia?". Dopo aver visto la moglie Rosza Tassi, presente in studio, Siffredi le ha detto:"Voglio essere un marito migliore. Ti amo sempre più".

Video di Rocco Siffredi che piange all'isola dei famosi qui -) video.corriere.it/duro-rocco-siffredi-lacrime-isola-piange-la-moglie/02872886-bc1b-11e4-9889-956e36696542?cmpid=SF020103COR


----------



## mandraghe (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dai Rocco, tieni duro


----------



## Aragorn (25 Febbraio 2015)

Crisi d'astinenza ?


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2015)

Il programma più trash di sempre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Siffredi, concorrente dell'isola dei famosi 2015, nel corso delle nomination (in diretta su Canale 5) è scoppiato a piangere dopo che la conduttrice gli ha rivolto la domanda:"Quanto ti manca la tua famiglia?". Dopo aver visto la moglie Rosza Tassi, presente in studio, Siffredi le ha detto:"Voglio essere un marito migliore. Ti amo sempre più".
> 
> Video di Rocco Siffredi che piange all'isola dei famosi qui -) video.corriere.it/duro-rocco-siffredi-lacrime-isola-piange-la-moglie/02872886-bc1b-11e4-9889-956e36696542?cmpid=SF020103COR



Trasmissione che non seguo, ma che mi fà venire l'orticaria a pensare che qualcun'altro possa farlo


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2015)

Per ora isola molto sopra le mie aspettative, molti feud e turn heel di diaco clamoroso.


----------

